# Essex Farmers and Union Hunt Disgrace



## Jerome (15 December 2006)

HUNT ACCUSED OVER CUT HORSE 

A woman has slammed a hunt after horses were terrified when a party of riders and hounds charged through a field. Linzie Winckless, 35, of Steeple, claims her horse, Bismarck, suffered a gaping wound to his face when 30 horses and 20 hounds charged across the adjacent field.

She said the Essex Farmers and Union Hunt party then returned and stopped metres from where the six horses had been grazing.

She claims another horse also cut its chin in the incident, which took place around 11.45am on Saturday in a field in the village.

"We had no idea the hunt was out on Saturday," she said. "They came bombing through, shouting and sending our horses absolutely wild.

"Then I heard the sound of thundering hoofs and they came back through and congregated at the bottom of the gateway."

She said vets believe Bismark cut his face after striking a wall or the hoof of another horse.

He is now on a course of antibiotics but is unable to be exercised while his wounds heal.

Ms Winckless said: "It's quite an horrific injury but it can't be stitched because there is no skin to stitch there.

"He is unrideable and totally depressed as he has to stay in his stable because he can't get the wound dirty and he can't eat properly.

"They don't seem to care what they do to other people's horses. To congregate in the field at the bottom where they could see the horses were distressed, I think is totally irresponsible."

When told about the injuries, hunt master Anne Hull, of Maldon Road, Burnham-on-Crouch was apologetic.

She said the hunt changed its route at the last minute to avoid another farmer's field where a horse was in foal.

"We were then limited with where we could go as a result of the changes," she said.

"We have been on that route many times before and it is usually fine. The farmers were informed, but they may not have passed that on. However, we will make sure everyone is informed in future."

14 December 2006 

http://www.essexchronicle.co.uk/dis...&amp;sourceNode=170515&amp;contentPK=16187089
____________________

That's OK then Anne!


----------



## Jemayni (15 December 2006)

I dont really think its a disgrace, stuff like that could happen at any point; horses are horses - they appear to enjoy self-harm! Unfortunate accident!

(Besides I am sure the hunt meets are well publicised in pubs/HHO etc, horse owners have to be diligent!)


----------



## endymion (15 December 2006)

It's grossly irresponsible and everyone who rides out in large numbers should know that. That horse could of sustained a serious injury (one worse than it already has).


----------



## AlanE (15 December 2006)

Typical: could just as well have been a car backfiring which caused the incident. Would the owner have taken the same line in those circumstances?

Come to think about it, I was riding a young horse once, which spooked at some hedge cuttings and cut its leg on some railings. I think I better get back to the owner of that hedge: its really disgraceful. Do you think LACS or the PETA nuts will fund a court case?!


----------



## Clodagh (15 December 2006)

It is impossible to let every horse owner know where you are going to be that day.
They try their best, and as Anne Hull says they tell the farmers, also anyone who registers for a card gets one, I belive? (If you live in the area, Endy, not sending one to NELS).
People can be out hacking and horses go wild, I rode past a paddock at a walk the other day and a big horse had a hooley and fell under the fence. As I wasn't hunting that was OK was it, or as I was exercising a hunter I'm probably still in disgrace (Jeromes word, not mine).
The hunt were on adjacent land, not in her field, and just occasionally in this over litigated country we have a smidge of freedom as to what we do with our land.


----------



## endymion (15 December 2006)

I agree with you but the description given by the owner of the injured horse gives the impression that the hunt did not give due consideration to the distress and disturbance they were causing.


----------



## Jerome (15 December 2006)

"They don't seem to care what they do to other people's horses. To congregate in the field at the bottom where they could see the horses were distressed, I think is totally irresponsible."


----------



## AlanE (15 December 2006)

Endy, personally I find that anti-hunters fail to give due and reasonable consideration to the distress and ire they cause to hunting folk when the antis shoot their mouths off in ignorance and prejudice. Would you not therefore agree that the antis should be held responsible for causing unecessary nuisance?


----------



## endymion (15 December 2006)

As an anti who certainly does not shout abuse I would certainly condemn those who do. I don't pretend not to ever have heard an anti shout bad language but that has usually been preceded or followed by equally bad language from the hunt. 

I have always been rather proud of my grasp of foul language (which I save for the pub may I add) so was rather pissed off my first time sabbing when i overheard a Puckeridge terrierboy shout 'syphilitic whore' to a lady on my right. Unfortunatley for him it was a local dog walker and not a sab, hehehehe!!


----------



## Clodagh (16 December 2006)

Thats 2 very long words for a terrier boy....runs and hides!! lol!!


----------



## AlanE (16 December 2006)

Err..Endy, I wasn't talking about antis 'shouting abuse', but about them talking a load of codswallop, as typified by many of the anti comments on this board!


----------



## endymion (17 December 2006)

Fair do's but its still a good story. 

I was jealous of his originality! :grin:


----------

